# Astronaut or Sailor?



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2007)

Do you like Gulliver better in ACWW as an astronaut or in ACGCN as a sailor?  Or neither? :evillaugh:


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2007)

Cowboy.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 9, 2007)

Astronaut.
Did you know gulliver was named out the character from the book "Gullivers Travels" where he travels to many different worlds


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2007)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Astronaut.
> Did you know gulliver was named out the character from the book "Gullivers Travels" where he travels to many different worlds


 Yup =o


----------



## Grawr (Apr 9, 2007)

The astronaut thing made no sense to me...he went from a pirate...to a spaceman... :wacko: 

But yeah, I picked the last one. :evillaugh:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2007)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Astronaut.
> Did you know gulliver was named out the character from the book "Gullivers Travels" where he travels to many different worlds


 Yeah, I knew that     


But I said... sailer, it fits better.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 9, 2007)

Sailor.  Easier by far to find, because his items are my favorites.

Plus, as a sailor, he had a Golden Sun reference.    
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2007)

I wonder how Gulliver is able to pilot a state of the art space craft, when he can't even hang on to his boat. :0


----------



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2007)

Sailor because he had the biggest booty than all the other animals, yarr..


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2007)

Yum; roasted bird for supper.   
:wub:


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

Sailor. It's such a hassel trying to shoot down the UFO! >.>


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Astronaut is way cooler to me!


----------



## Conor (Jun 23, 2009)

Again, ridiculous bump >.>
And I prefer the Sailor.


----------



## Goomboss (Jul 8, 2009)

I just liked him as a sailor, so sailor for meh.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 8, 2009)

Sailor. I lol'd so hard at the option #3.


----------



## melly (Jul 8, 2009)

Sailor
it just made sense, he's a sea bird who loves the sea
Now astronuat just killed it


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm waiting for my tea. Mmm! Roast Gulliver


----------

